# Hubbard's 44 Hour Full Moon Snapper Trip 1/13/17



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:Mangrove, vermilion, and yellowtail snapper tend to go a little 'crazy' during full moon periods; particularly on Friday the thirteenth. In addition, they get very hungry. The January 2017 full moon is 1/13/17 at 6:35 A.M. We will be fishing the day after the full of the moon. This should be a good one. Join us as we find out together how good full moon fishing really is. We will be fishing all night Friday, and late into Saturday evening. Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we. One thing about folks who love to fish, we tend to get very hungry. 44 hours on the water will make anyone hungry. No problem! Chef Tammy has loaded enough of the finest eats and drinks to supply a small army. Fine food, comfortable bunks, and the best of people; who could ask for anything more? Well! How about fish? Want a little preview of our catch? This should be enough to excite anyone:


Ready! Chef Tammy welcomes us on board:

Captain Bryon Holland, one of the best of the best, leads the charge:

Captain Bryon has been fishing our local waters for decades. 
Soon beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida will be just a distant memory:

Mangrove snapper are tricky, hard to fool, hard to catch, little bait thieves. They take pride in eat and run. That is, until Will shows how to make them pay for their meals. When Will talks, we listen:

Is fishing or eating more important? Chef Tammy adds her own special touch to everything she cooks, and it shows. What a way to start our great adventure; grilled to order steak dinner with all the trimmings is hard to beat:


But so is snapper fishing. Late Friday evening...Look at the size of that deep water, delicious eating, vermilion snapper Captain Bryan is so proud of; who wouldn't be?

No 'eat and run' when Mr. Larry Miller is around:

Looks like yellow tail snapper are hungry also:

Not to be forgotten, the mighty, deep water, king fish:

Finally! Late Friday evening. This is looking good:

Mr David Burton:

Mr. Larry Miller:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Omar Castillo:

This is looking very good:





Mr. Felipe Pereira, Fort Myers, Florida, is so proud. Really! That's a mango to be proud of:

The mangrove snapper are on fire:

And they are huge and ready for a fight:



One of the Florida's monster fish boxes is almost full, and it's not even ten o'clock yet:

Omar, and many others, are close to limiting-out on mangrove snapper, and we are talking about a federal two day limit of 20:

Look at the size of that mangrove snapper Mr. Eugene Sawyer just caught:

Looks like the tuna are hungry also:

Two of Florida's three huge fish boxes are filling up fast. We are talking about fish boxes that hold multi-hundreds of pounds. Looks like Friday the thirteenth is good luck after all:

Looks like Mr. Doug Dallier, fellow Jesuit High School & University of Tampa alumni, is well on his way to an outstanding catch. Every time I take a look at fishing spot number 12, Dough has a fish on:

Even the mutton snapper are hungry:

Mr. John Chung will never forget this battle:

Now this stuff is getting serious:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Saturday morning brings more of the same:

Omar, is there anything you can't catch?

Talk about excellent eating:

Look at the color on that red grouper:

Mr. Ian Keith:

Omar, hope you have a truck big enough to carry all of your fish:

Captain John is so proud of his grouper. It's a good one:

Look at the size of that dreaded lion fish:

Sundown! Let's top off the boxes and see what Chef Tammy has for dinner. Catching all those fish has made us hungry; I mean really hungry:



Talk about a major adventure in paradise...Snapper, grouper, kings, and even tuna, This is Our Florida, our Tropical Wonderland:

Well! The Florida's three huge fish boxes are stuffed to the 'gill!' We have been in fish all night Friday, and all day Saturday. Let's catch one more and see what Tammy has special for us tonight:

Guys & gals, we started out trip with a tender, flavorful, chicken breast on hot Tampa Bay's best Cuban bread; then a steak dinner that would put the finest restaurant to shame. Breakfast Saturday morning was eggs, bacon, sausage, and Country sausage gravy over hot biscuits. And never forget lunch...The best Italian sausage smothered in grilled onions & peppers on, once again, hot Cuban bread. Can it get any better than this? Well! Just imagine a huge center cut pork chop swimming in Chef Tammy's own very special gravy, cooked to perfection white rice, and the best steamed mixed vegetables. Heck with the fish...Let's EAT!

Fish boxes #'s 1 & 3 have long been iced down and sealed. Just enough room left in box number 2 for ice:

Captain John, take us home. We sure know what to do on the long ride home:

Sunday morning all ready? It can't be:

Will and Jon have been unloading fish for over half an hour. Get those pictures:

Mr. Dallier, you represented Jesuit High School and the University of Tampa well:

Mr. Willis Ellis's jack pot winning amberjack hit the scales at 68.5 pounds:

Snapper jack pot winner...8.7 pounds; red grouper 8.2:

Unfortunately the larger snapper & grouper were not in the jack pot. 
OK! One last thing before we do it all over again next weekend. Name the mystery fish. This is a tough one!


Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip:
(click on the Youtube link)


https://youtu.be/0uYW8n7cXUg

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Mystery fish.... rainbow runner?

Dang Bob, just when I've convinced myself that's too far of a drive to go fishing with Hubbards again, you show another killer trip! Maybe next full moon............

Great story and photos as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! 
Rainbow runner is 100% correct. Glad you liked my report. We had a BLAST! 
The next 44 hour full moon trip is 2/10/17. The February full moon is 2/10/17 @ 7:33 P.M. The moon will be at its brightest. Watch us shine. We leave at 10 A.M. Friday morning & return 6 A.M. Sunday morning. Cost is $469.00. Suggest watching the weather closely. The weather this weekend was picture Florida perfect. The weekend before we had 30+ mph winds & 12 foot seas.


----------

